# What are the Dia. of USA switches?



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought they were 4'. I was wondering if that is too tight for the sd70's or dash 9's. I want to add a siding to my layout and was wondering what switch to buy?  I am currently using all USA brass.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

They look to be two foot radius, witch is way to small for those engines.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rib,
If you want to run those big modern locos I would go with a minimum #6 turnout.


----------

